# Inside barrel protection?



## DS7418 (Dec 5, 2010)

I want to know what is "the best" oil/lube to put inside a muzzle loader barrel after its been cleaned and dryed.
 Which product keeps them from rusting etc.
I have used the T/C yellow bore butter for years,, but im not sure it is the best for rust protection.


----------



## miles58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Use Eezox.  Use it on anything you want to prevent rust on.  It is also an excellent lube for things like bolts and triggers.  It stinks, but it does work better than anything else.


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2010)

After I have my gun clean, I spray a touch of Rem Oil w/ teflon down the barrel before I put it back in the cabinet.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 5, 2010)

DS7418 said:


> I want to know what is "the best" oil/lube to put inside a muzzle loader barrel after its been cleaned and dryed.
> Which product keeps them from rusting etc.
> I have used the T/C yellow bore butter for years,, but im not sure it is the best for rust protection.



x2 on the bore butter.
I ran a patch after mine set up from the previous season and there was no rust at all.
A good cleaning with some rusty duck and a heavy swabbing with the BB and it will be ready for next year.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 5, 2010)

Any good rust protection product will work OK. The secret is to have the barrel clean and dry first and then use a good oil like Eezox,CLP, Weapon Shield etc.

Just be sure to swab out the barrel withy Denatured alcohol before loading to remove all traces of oil.

Bore butter will work as long as their is no flash rusting from cleaning, but there are better choices.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Dec 5, 2010)

frankwright said:


> Any good rust protection product will work OK. The secret is to have the barrel clean and dry first and then use a good oil like Eezox,CLP, Weapon Shield etc.


Best advice I have read here.

And the best way to make sure all of that water is out of the bore is to pour some 75% or 90% isopropyl alcohol (i.e. "Isopropanol") down a cleaned bore.  Isopropyl alcohol is not corrosive and will not hurt any rifle bore or exterior finishes.  The Isopropyl alcohol will "carry the water away" in the bore (I'm a chemist  ) and leave the bore dry and essentially water free. 

Hold the muzzleloader vertically with the breech plug removed.  Pour a little Isopropyl alcohol down the bore, run a dry patch, allow the bore to dry (ML remains vertical with no breech plug), run another patch with your favorite gun oil, reinstall the breech plug, and you are done.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good advise,,thanks all


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 5, 2010)

I use Bore Butter.....I get the barrel hot with hair dryer, coat
a mop with butter and swab till even coat inside barrel and exterior ....
Main advantage to use Bore Butter is it is all natural and not
petroleum based...Oil (petroleum) based lube residue and
Black powder/Pyrodex/777 leaves more crud residue than
barrel treated by Bore Butter.....
Prior to hunting season, I scrub barrel with hot soapy water and
dry again to ensure clean smooth barrel....works for me...


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 5, 2010)

Im going to be straight up with you all.

You guys are wasting your time worrying about rust after cleaning your guns. I used to be the same way before i checked out a product ive heard about for a couple years.

How many of us here have cleaned our rifles spotless and oiled them up only to find a week or whenever we go to shoot it again, rust had been forming in the bore the entire time? Meeee!

 How many of us have been stuck in rain or snow only to find at the end of the day, rust has been forming in the barrel, outside the barrel, all over the lock? Meee!

I finally tried out Ultra Bore Coat for inside my barrel, the stuff is just simply amazing guys.  You do have to do some prep work in the bore before applying the product but what the stuff does is simply as i said before, AMAZING.

Ultra Bore Coat not only protects against rust, but it protects against corrosion, reduces powder fouling from T7 for example" hence the Crud Ring" Super easy clean up at the end of the day.

Ive coated almost all of my inlines with their other product called Gun Shield. This does the same thing as Ultra Bore Coat only its not made for the interior of the bore.  Strictly for use on the external parts like the barrel, trigger, nipples, breech plugs, frame, Brass, what ever you can safely take off your rifle and wipe on 3 or 4 coats of the solution, it WILL be protected.

I no longer have to oil my bore and worry about a fouling shot in the morning. My rifles now shoot dead on, on a clean bore. If i even so much as run a LIGHTLY oiled barrel, its back to the old days where my first shot is either low or high.  Stop oiling! You're just gunking it up.

You can EASILY see which one has the Bore Coat and which does Not have it!






I fired 21 shots out of my .54 yesterday and each load went down almost as easy as the first did on  a clean bore. This is what it looked like at the end of the day.





They have a kit coming out soon that will have both the bore coat and gun shield in one kit for only $25  Its a heck of an investment if you truly give a darn about the condition of your rifles.

I read that the Ultra Bore Coat is a glue of some kind and mixed with the glue is Ceramic. Once the product is applied you shoot 10 rounds of copper plated bullets to help build up heat and slowly cure it.  Once those 10 rounds are fired, you clean the bore " with patches ONLY!"  Fire 30 more rounds of the copper bullets and it will be fully cured and ready to rumble.  I talked to Doug over at the company that makes it and he said that they've shot over 4-6,000 rounds through centerfire barrels with the product applied and it showed no signs of wearing out.

Check this stuff out because it truly could be the best investment for you bore and outside of the rifle.
www.ultracoatingsinc.com


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 5, 2010)

oh i forgot,  once the product is applied, there are no Secrets to keeping rust out. 

clean it, dry it, put it away.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 7, 2010)

i use pb blast on my lawn equipment, and started using it on my ml. after i use the bore cleaner with a brush, i clean it out with pb blast. then i swab with clean dry patches, then bore butter. the blast removes any and all rust. works for me...roc


----------



## Big7 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's what you need... BP or not...

http://www.kanolabs.com/google/

It is used in refrigeration and air conditioner work a lot.

Lubes, cleans and protects.
+ gits rid of the moisture.

Lead or copper fouling??.. fixes that too...

It is THE BEST.


----------



## magnum_a5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bore butter on old style ML's and Rem Oil on the New ones.


----------



## JayTee (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had good luck with Breakfree CLP in my inline, but I use BH209 powder in it. 

Tried it in my sidelock which gets fed Pyrodex, but couldn't get it swabbed out & had to give it a full cleaning before use.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 15, 2011)

*Like to check the new modern methods*

I had a mentor in black powder rifles, who was a WWII vet. 
We used "moose milk".  It was a common homemade cleaner made up of water soluable oil(used by cutting tool manufacturers in their process), dish soap detergent, and mostly water.  Made it up in half gallon jugs, we shot so often.   

Then after cleaning the rifle and the bore real good with moose milk, after every shooting, we would run a patch of cleaner.   Just enough to put a thin coating on the metal.  It was either WD40 or a similar now unknown maker.  Used WD40 for over thirty years, and the muzzleloader still shoots and have avoided any destroying rust.  

Reminds me.  I always cleaned the rifles over the winter, even if they were unfired.  Just to take up some cabin fever time.   Have a new can of WD40 and some ol moose milk to do the job.


----------

